# anyone else losing weight?



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

I have lost 14kg's in a span of 1 month -- I contacted my doctor today and he didn't prescribe me anything... referred me to a psych 
currently on 20mg Prozac any advice on increasing appetite? 

GP's are fucking useless I swear man, I had to grab a valium off a mate just to get relief from the anxiety and eat a bit.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

A lot of psychiatrists are bad too, at least in my area... I don't know if you are referring to that, but Prozac causes loss of appetite, and there was a time it was in fashion just as a drug used to lose weight. Perhaps a psychiatrist will be able to prescribe something else that a GP can't. A lot of medicines can cause increase in appetite, and in fact it is more common than losing weight, if I am not mistaken. Zyprexa, for example, can be used to cut down suicidal thoughts and improve mood (not just in psychosis, it has other uses), and it usually increases appetite a lot, although it can be different for everybody (one person here had the opposite effect, and there might be all the possible cases in between). Personnally it made me mad hungry. My sister had some for some months, it's part of the things that turned her life for the better and she did put on some weight during that time.
But other than that my weight remained normal before and after the onset of my DPDR, but I did experience sudden weight loss during a very bad anxiety time.


----------



## Sarah! (7 mo ago)

I had no idea I was losing weight until my bf pointed it out. Guess it sneaks up on you when ur never looking in the mirror


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I just weighed myself and I'm getting fatter, so, no, I'm not losing weight. Lol


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Phantasm said:


> I just weighed myself and I'm getting fatter, so, no, I'm not losing weight. Lol


lmao enjoy the food dude!
I put back on 10kg’s after recovery.


----------



## Smor1 (2 mo ago)

You don't need to increase your appetite, you need to look for the cause of your weight loss. There are several options, and you need to know them because weight loss is a signal that there is a problem in the body. 1. It is diabetes and a lack of digestion of food elements. 2. Stress is not treated by a psychologist, but by a neurologist. 3. Diseases of a malignant nature. If you are sure that it is banal depression, a change of rhythm of life and worries entailed weight loss, then I recommend to take gml apeti to increase appetite. It does not cause bulimia, you just want to eat at a time when it is necessary (breakfast lunch dinner)


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

retrobot said:


> I have lost 14kg's in a span of 1 month -- I contacted my doctor today and he didn't prescribe me anything... referred me to a psych
> currently on 20mg Prozac any advice on increasing appetite?
> 
> GP's are fucking useless I swear man, I had to grab a valium off a mate just to get relief from the anxiety and eat a bit.


Loss of 15% of body mass without trying to lose weight is considered a serious health problem. I've lost 30 lbs in a month through strenuous exercise and restrictive diet. I've also lost 30 lbs during a depressive episode due to nausea caused by anxiety. A nice walk can can increase the appetite. And if it doesn't, you still had a nice walk.


----------

